# New toys and stuff



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't had the time to post some pics of Pompadour XD

This are his new toys for his third birthday, and some cute clothes, he does not wear clothes but is fun to see the pics lol


This are his new toys


This rat is the same size as his! 





Funny ostrich




I present, the Poodle Prince!! 









Dressed as Babe Ruth... or is Puppy Ruth? lol

Since the hair is tight wit the shirt, you can see how tiny he really is without the puffy hair making him look bigger.





Two legs!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: the pictures are great! Looks like he is living it up with all his new goodies! And a happy birthday to him!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nah, he isn't spoiled. LOL. So cute....and petite.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a cute little guy. How is he doing in the show ring?


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Pompador looks so fetching in his red velvet prince cape. Great pictures.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone, is surprising how fast time pass, it was almost like it was yesterday when he was a three pound little puppy but he still behaves like one XD


His favorite is the ostrich since it has long floppy legs, I don't put clothes on him to often but he loves to show off in front of people so when he has clothes they get the attention even more,lol



Herzo said:


> What a cute little guy. How is he doing in the show ring?


Sadly we haven't got many shows lately, we only had one show last year and it was the same day as my sister's wedding day so we couldn't take him, in feb of this year there was another but they told people only like 4 days before the show so we didn't had enough time to get things ready mostly when poodles need a complex full grooming to enter 

I'm actually afraid that he is going to forget what he learned.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well that's to bad it's not working out. Oh well it's not as expensive that way


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Well that's to bad it's not working out. Oh well it's not as expensive that way


Yeah, hopefully things can get back to normal and we can have more shows again instead of one or two in a year, since if you miss the only one you are screwed , before there were more chances to join in one and also they tell you like a least a month before the show.


I think I'm going to take Pompadour to doggy fashion shows, so he it can work a bit like a reinforcement of conformation shows wit all the noise, music, people and other dogs.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

This is awesome! today I took him to a fashion doggy show and he did fine, he indeed forgot some things but at the same time he has improved others, he even won some prices!

I'm going to post the pics when they are ready.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh that's great congratulation's can't wait to see him in all his glory.


----------

